# Cichlid Laying on Bottom of Tank



## mosnowman (Feb 21, 2009)

I just added 5 African Cichlids to my tank. All 5 are the same from the same source. One of them immediately went into hiding phase and is now almost laying on his side in a hidden position. All the others are swimming around happy as can be! My assumption is that perhaps he is/was sick when I added him since all the others are fine? OR is it possible to have a shy one out of the bunch? Thanks!


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

Could be sickness, could be shyness. Time will tell but if it doesn't eat with the rest of the fish, I'd suspect sickness.


----------

